# '23 VA SF Jaden Daughtry (11/16/2022)



## Jason Svoboda

*Small Forward*
Richmond (VA) Hargrave

*Ht: *6'6" | *Wt:* 210lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592378721084002305


----------



## BlueBleeder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592544374604587008


----------



## SycfromBirth

BlueBleeder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592544374604587008


I'm guessing that he meant an offer?  Or, is he accepting a scholly?


----------



## BlueBleeder

I am assuming he means offer. Otherwise, that would be a commitment, right?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593054116946710529


----------



## treeman

Wow I was going to comment before he signed; but this kid built like a 6th year covid senior. Can't wait to learn more about him. Welcome aboard Jaden!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Wow I was going to comment before he signed; but this kid built like a 6th year covid senior. Can't wait to learn more about him. Welcome aboard Jaden!



Has a Khristian Smith feel to his recruitment.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I’ll be fine with getting an “in” to the program at Hargrave!!!

Welcome Jaden!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593062747880710144


----------



## Bluethunder

From Phenomhoopsreport regarding a recent game they watched 

*“2023 Jaden Daughtry: *Daughtry is a player Phenom Hoops has watched a few times in the past before but getting another look at him was fun to watch in this game as he finished with 31 points and seven rebounds. The 6’7 prospect from Virginia played extremely well, as he was able to showcase his ability to operate and be impactful from multiple levels. Whether it was using his physical frame to finish around the basket and through contact, put the ball on the deck and make plays, and his ability to step out and knock down shots, Daughtry was really able to create a mismatch on the court. His energy and impact were quite impressive and he could be in for a big year if he shows what he did vs. Oak Hill.”


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Reminds me of those big body guards JS has recruited in the past… Vos, Henry, Bledson…


----------



## pbutler218

I really didn't think we'd get this kid because I thought his recruitment was about to blow up. Great job landing him coaches!! JS is building a PROGRAM!!


----------



## bluestreak

We have rarely gotten these types of players in the past. These are like grown-ass men.


----------



## EvilleSycamore

One thing i picked up on in the highlight clip, the kid is left handed.  A little different look for those guarding him and also being able to go strong to that side of the floor as well.


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Reminds me of those big body guards JS has recruited in the past… Vos, Henry, Bledson…


Agreed. He looks physically ready to play in the Valley now. You need some bully guards to win in this league, and at 6’7” he can be used in many different defensive rotations.

Schertz’s system relies on switching all screens, and if you’re going to do that you need guys like   Daughtry.


----------



## FanSinceArenaDays

another article about him says he has a 6'11 wingspan; another +++.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

BrokerZ said:


> Agreed. He looks physically ready to play in the Valley now. You need some bully guards to win in this league, and at 6’7” he can be used in many different defensive rotations.
> 
> Schertz’s system relies on switching all screens, and if you’re going to do that you need guys like   Daughtry.


Really makes you wonder how in the hell he was able to get Vos, Henry, Emmanuel Terry and I'm sure several others to commit to D2.  

Also, I think he should leave this last scholarship open for a Jr/Sr transfer for class balance.  Really not expecting a lot of turnover outside of the graduates.  Hobbs spot could become shaky as the year goes on, but still see how he can help with the loss of several wings.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Really makes you wonder how in the hell he was able to get Vos, Henry, Emmanuel Terry and I'm sure several others to commit to D2.
> 
> Also, I think he should leave this last scholarship open for a Jr/Sr transfer for class balance.  Really not expecting a lot of turnover outside of the graduates.  Hobbs spot could become shaky as the year goes on, but still see how he can help with the loss of several wings.


I don't think class balance is a thing now with the transfer portal.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Replacement for Voss?


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593682696496193536


----------



## pbutler218

Wow.....  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593672860442034178


----------



## BrokerZ

pbutler218 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593682696496193536


That's pretty high praise.  Adam isn't some fly-by-night internet scout.


----------



## Bluethunder

Per PhenomHoopsReport from a few days ago…

“Daughtry offers a nice blend of skill, motor, and athleticism, which typically makes him a walking mismatch. He can actively toggle between various roles and positions, and possesses the necessary adaptability to succeed in any situation. Daughtry often finds himself within the paint, largely due to his notable rebounding sense and ability to relentlessly attack the basket off the dribble. However, his versatility allows him to do legitimately everything. Daughtry can initiate the offense, create off the dribble, work from the block, or operate from the high post, and consistently finds success from all areas. He’s excellent in transition and constantly poses a threat to finish above the rim, regardless of defensive pressure. Daughtry is also a proven shot-maker with the fluidity to overpower most perimeter players and skill to overwhelm bigger opponents. That being said, he’s arguably just as valuable as a defender and rebounder. Daughtry can block shots, intercept passing lanes, switch across multiple positions, outwork others for rebounds, and push the break in transition with relative ease.”


----------



## treeman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593668426744078337


----------



## BlueBleeder

Jaden Daughtry Named Week 3 Player of the Week | The Elite Prep League
					

For Immediate Release November 22, 2022Jaden Daughtry has been named the Elite Prep League Player of the Week for the week of November 14-20.A 6’7’’ forward in the class of 2023 at Hargrave Military …




					www.eliteprepleague.com


----------



## BlueBleeder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606376151827595264


----------



## EvilleSycamore

Think we can get him here, get him a room in Rhodes Hall and enrolled by second semester? Lol!  That is a man among boys right now, we could use him for the Valley run right now he is ready.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

EvilleSycamore said:


> Think we can get him here, get him a room in Rhodes Hall and enrolled by second semester? Lol!  That is a man among boys right now, we could use him for the Valley run right now he is ready.



Not going to lie... he has a pro level frame for a wing player. 

I'd be curious what his actual height is since the video is saying 6'9" if he is a legit 6'7" or bigger, HCJS may have his next pro prospect.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not going to lie... he has a pro level frame for a wing player.
> 
> I'd be curious what his actual height is since the video is saying 6'9" if he is a legit 6'7" or bigger, HCJS may have his next pro prospect.


What am I missing?  How does a kid like this not have more offers/higher recruiting ranks?

I see how a kid like this gets lots in a system like GL’s, but not with the freedom we have now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> What am I missing?  How does a kid like this not have more offers/higher recruiting ranks?
> 
> I see how a kid like this gets lots in a system like GL’s, but not with the freedom we have now.



He had some decent offers before going prep -- Marshall, ODU, etc. IMO, this is one of those things where he may have thought a HM offer was coming but the landscape has changed with a ton of these HMs are now raiding the portal and not giving HS kids a shot unless they are heralded AAU/Top 60 types. I've seen of HS coaches asking on Twitter what they need to do to help their kids because coaches have just quit coming as much. 

From his last AAU season: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401354035274280962
I can't find a ton about him searching for older articles so I don't know if there is any late bloomer tendencies at play as well. What I did find was he apparently moved around quite a bit so that may have been a red flag to some. Lastly, there was another kid named Jaden Daughty last year from NY that signed with Marist so if you had some coaches that didn't see him in person and only did the Internet thing (these coaches exist), they may have come across the wrong one and moved on.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not going to lie... he has a pro level frame for a wing player.
> 
> I'd be curious what his actual height is since the video is saying 6'9" if he is a legit 6'7" or bigger, HCJS may have his next pro prospect.


For what it's worth, I've watched him play on videos and I think he is about 6'6" or 7.


----------



## EvilleSycamore

Him and Kent together next year should be exciting!


----------

